
An interesting Amazon Linux memory bug - michelledepeil
https://whatshouldyoueat.com/2019/05/13/linux-dentries/
======
Kazooie_Bird
Any idea which version of CentOS this was encountered on?

~~~
michelledepeil
Just checked and the instances are running Amazon Linux AMI 2018.03, which has
`ID_LIKE="rhel fedora"`.

EDIT: I changed the title of this post to reflect that fact.

~~~
Kazooie_Bird
Awesome, thanks

